# pics of my turbo setup



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

finally got this thing done




























t28 hotness


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice job :thumbup: 
How does it run?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks really nice and clean, what kind of number's you pushing out?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks really nice and clean, what kind of number's you pushing out?



just got it yesterday hehe, running 8 pounds, and its fun as hell to drive, the tires dont want to even stick


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice sleeper FMIC!...did you just use a sr20det manifold? looks great


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice sleeper FMIC!...did you just use a sr20det manifold? looks great



yeah the gtir, hehe johnnyracecar intercooler, very well built and black is teh hotness


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good, you planning on recircing that BOV?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I cant wait to im boosting :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Better late than never


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

wes said:


> Looks good, you planning on recircing that BOV?


Yeah I have to do some new piping on the car. The stuff on there was some I made for a B-13 a while back.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice setup......its clean i like it


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Welcome to the turbo family...it's very addictive!










laterz...jody


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

very clean set up Congrats and enjoy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

me want that motor


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> me want that motor


I can build one for you too. It ain't no rocket science


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

about time
sucka


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

must run like crap with the bov unrecirc'ed huh? when i ran mine unrecirced it was jsut runnin like crap. night and day difference with it recirced. oh ya, i only got jwt for management.

Ben


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats on the new set-up. :cheers: 
An SR20de + GtiR bolt on turbo kit =  
Just wait until you up the boost a little. :fluffy: 
Looks real good.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

crazy4myb14 said:


> must run like crap with the bov unrecirc'ed huh? when i ran mine unrecirced it was jsut runnin like crap. night and day difference with it recirced. oh ya, i only got jwt for management.
> 
> Ben


wanna know something weird? it runs perfect, doesnt freak out at all either that or the cams are disguising it very well


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Clean setup, nice. Go spank some hondas and show them who's boss now.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, that B13 looks great. Id love to see the day that an Intercooler is swinging from under my front bumber. Great job man.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Lookin good man, I'm so jealous.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Isn't that a b14


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

what turbo you got? T25? T28? start saving up and buy a GT28RS later on..thatll make ytou happoy..


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> Isn't that a b14


Yes it it.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Rathi134 said:


> finally got this thing done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! What compression ratio and boost pressure are you running on the engine?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

dburone said:


> Very nice!!! What compression ratio and boost pressure are you running on the engine?


It's a stock DE with S-4 cams and it runnin 8 psi for now.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

well i took it on a 660 mile road trip and wow does it pull in 5th gear, and best of all it hasnt blown up yet!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Rathi134 said:


> wow does it pull in 5th gear!



Looks like a good job man! Need another Gear!?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

sick car man, where did you find that black intercooler it looks tight


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Could be a Swain coating... :thumbup: 

like this...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

hondakillerZX said:


> sick car man, where did you find that black intercooler it looks tight



johnnyracecar.com


edit:fastser thats an awesome setup, bumper looks super clean, mines not that clean hehe


----------

